# Problems with Avocado plant leaves



## Raix

I've been growing an avocado plant in my house for a while, but recently there have been weird colourations and holes in the leaves. I'm not sure what is wrong with it - I have checked the leaves with holes, and there are no bugs on them or anywhere else on the plant. I'm hoping my plant isn't diseased, because I've grown quite attached to it.
I have some pictures, if anyone thinks they know what's wrong, it would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## MCW

Just having a look around AS and found your post, so sorry about a late reply. I've had a fair bit to do with Avocado nutrition and disease (in Australia) as I have consulted in the industry for quite a while. If the plant is inside are you letting it get any sun at all? Apart from the odd scale insects we have relatively few pest related problems either, not to say you haven't where you are? (I have an after hours chainsaw business but my main job is as a Senior Agronomist in Horticulture. Prior to this I was consulting in the private sector for about 8 of the last 12 odd years.
If the plant is shooting out lush new growth and young leaves then I wouldn't be concerned as long as the new growth is a nice healthy green. I'm pretty sure an Avocado tree would struggle as an indoor plant but then again, I've never seen them grown indoors!
The bottom leaf looks OK, and I'm not sure what the markings are, but the top leaf definately looks deficient in something, just hard to tell with the TV light in the background. Maybe Zinc or Manganese?


----------



## Raix

Thanks for responding!
Recently the leaves that are growing in start out a reddish colour, and then turn green as they get bigger. The plant gets plenty of sun, because it is right in my windowsill...I don't think it could be getting too much sun, do you?

I did have a problem with aphids on a plant next to the avocado, but I got rid of them on that plant, and there are no bugs on the avocado that I see. There haven't been any new holes in the leaves either, and everything is growing fine. I've seen a couple fruit flies around my room, but those don't eat plants, right? 

Those holes are only on the younger leaves, and the discolouration/markings on the older leaves. Other than those two things though, the plant seems to be doing fine and is growing in a new leaf already.


----------



## RVALUE

research cinnamon root rot


----------



## MCW

Raix said:


> Thanks for responding!
> Recently the leaves that are growing in start out a reddish colour, and then turn green as they get bigger. The plant gets plenty of sun, because it is right in my windowsill...I don't think it could be getting too much sun, do you?
> 
> I did have a problem with aphids on a plant next to the avocado, but I got rid of them on that plant, and there are no bugs on the avocado that I see. There haven't been any new holes in the leaves either, and everything is growing fine. I've seen a couple fruit flies around my room, but those don't eat plants, right?
> 
> Those holes are only on the younger leaves, and the discolouration/markings on the older leaves. Other than those two things though, the plant seems to be doing fine and is growing in a new leaf already.



The trees themselves can't get too much sun mate. Nearly all the current varieties I see in Australia can handle 48 degrees Celcius with no ill health as long as soil moisture is adequate (apart from the odd sunburn to fruit).
The species of Fruit Fly we have in some some parts of Australia only attack fruit, not leaves.
If the plant is on average a nice colour and shooting out new growth I'd say you don't have to worry. If it starts getting too pale and looking really ill post more photos.
Oh, and don't be surprised if it takes over your whole house, they can grow massive


----------



## wiseman

hey Raix.
I have a small avocado growing in my living room with the same problem. This has been the 3rd avocado seedling in a row that has the rust spots on the leaves. The 1st 2 i gave away when I moved away from my last apartment so I'm not sure how they made out, but the one i have now has been very well looked after and in the last month it has lost half of it's leaves (only had 10 to begin with) and it's the same rust spots!! but the remaining leaves look healthy and green. I'm trying to get to the bottom of this as well. keep me posted.


----------



## MCW

wiseman said:


> hey Raix.
> I have a small avocado growing in my living room with the same problem. This has been the 3rd avocado seedling in a row that has the rust spots on the leaves. The 1st 2 i gave away when I moved away from my last apartment so I'm not sure how they made out, but the one i have now has been very well looked after and in the last month it has lost half of it's leaves (only had 10 to begin with) and it's the same rust spots!! but the remaining leaves look healthy and green. I'm trying to get to the bottom of this as well. keep me posted.



Without seeing the plant itself I'd say try to get hold of a chelated liquid fertiliser with most nutrients. I can't give a product name as they vary from country to country. The product that I recommend a lot to rectify trace element deficiencies is below, although this is generally recommended after a sap or tissue analysis. It can be soil or foliar applied. I'd recommend soil application for a home indoor plant.

http://www.sjbagnutri.com.au/biglabels/vigor-ligplusbig.jpg

You won't be able to source this particular product outside Australia but I'm sure a similar product is available in most countries.
If the symptoms persist then I'd be thinking a possible fungal disease?
Unfortunately I consult for larger commercial properties and many of the products such as above are only available in 20 litres or 25 kilograms minimum. Makes them a tad unviable for one indoor Avocado plant 
All the best.
Matt.


----------

